# Poljot Lume



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

I think I read somewhere that some Poljot models ,possibly Aviator (not chrono) use luminova .Can anyone please tell me which ones ? Many thanks.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I had a Poljot aviator classic chrono,that glowed like a torch,Paulus has it now.I am pretty sure that was SL.

I imagine most new Poljot use the stuff.


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

my new Buran seems to have SL numerals and Tritium hands ... at a guess.

numerals are green and hands are a sorta off-white colour but they sure do glow all night long







i woke up just after 5am this morn and the Buran was easy to read.

on poljot.com most are listed as using Tritium for the coating.


----------

